# I am also stepping down as pro-10 rep



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Just to let you guys know that I am no longer a rep for pro-10 so will not be able to help anybody further with any queries

That is all


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

judas, why's everyone stepping down?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Not sure anybody realised you were one... :rolleye:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Do you even.....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Whats going on? pro-10 is losing control lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> judas, why's everyone stepping down?


Dont know about anyone else but I have my reason which I'd rather not disclose


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Everyone leaving pro-10 ................


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

So are you and Kieren repping for MuscleFood now?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Not sure anybody realised you were one... :rolleye:


Bit like you mate :lol:



Mr_Morocco said:


> Do you even.....


Nope... not any more



Suprakill4 said:


> Lol.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

This is all too much for a Tuesday. Thanks for ruining my week Breda and Suprakill4. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Whats going on? pro-10 is losing control lol


thanks for your kind assistance as per usual. It seems "someone " is offering a nice package of treats

To be fair we are a bit behind in what we offer or reps and need to up our game!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kermit2 said:


> So are you and Kieren repping for MuscleFood now?


Dont know about supra but I'm not... unless @MuscleFood want me to


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> thanks for your *kind assistance as per usual*. It seems "someone " is offering a nice package of treats
> 
> To be fair we are a bit behind in what we offer or reps and need to up our game!


How have I assisted? I asked a question like everyone else in here.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Alot of the new sponsors on here are offering monthly allowances and stuff now (not that i know what pro-10 was offering) so any companies offering nothing free and just a certain % discount need to fix up !


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

20kg of whey a month whey man and I'll whore your products out like there is no tomorrow


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Breda said:


> Dont know about supra but I'm not... unless @MuscleFood want me to


No i rep them bvggers for free because im that confident in their products i like to give info to others to try them, as ive never once been dissappointed.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> How have I assisted? I asked a question like everyone else in here.


im kidding!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Alot of the new sponsors on here are offering monthly allowances and stuff now (not that i know what pro-10 was offering) so any companies offering nothing free and just a certain % discount need to fix up !


agreed which is why im working on a package


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> agreed which is why im working on a package


Cool, let me know


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Cool, let me know


you want to know about my package?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Cool, let me know


thought you had retired from the rep life :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> you want to know about my package?


Yes....yes i do

@resten well done ! Your constant queer mentions have finally ruined me :sad:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> No i rep them bvggers for free because im that confident in their products i like to give info to others to try them, as ive never once been dissappointed.


Fully agree with you mate and I would do the same. They're great, Darren seems a sound guy, susan sounds lovely, always comin out with new deals and cant fault their products at all


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Heath said:


> thought you had retired from the rep life :lol:


 :lol: No mate i just choose honour over money/free stuff


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> :lol: No mate i just choose honour over money/free stuff


There's no honour in bumming...


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

what is this whole REP thing all about. What does a company expect a rep to do? what is he deal that is usually set on the table here? can someone please fill me in ( @jon-kent thats not an offer of my @rse for free)

Ive seen many people saying they are reps for such and such but never seen them activily trying to promote a brand or product etc unless its all done off screen somehow?

someone please un-confuse me.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Breda said:


> Fully agree with you mate and I would do the same. They're great, Darren seems a sound guy, susan sounds lovely, always comin out with new deals and cant fault their products at all


I feel left out i havnt spoke to susan, Darren can you get her to ring me for a casual chat?


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> I feel left out i havnt spoke to susan, Darren can you get her to ring me for a casual chat?


can you try and get a sneaky picture of Susan mate.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> what is this whole REP thing all about. What does a company expect a rep to do? what is he deal that is usually set on the table here? can someone please fill me in ( @jon-kent thats not an offer of my @rse for free)
> 
> Ive seen many people saying they are reps for such and such but never seen them activily trying to promote a brand or product etc unless its all done off screen somehow?
> 
> someone please un-confuse me.


Do you go into threads where people are asking advice on supplements? Guaranteed you'll find reps in there


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

@Wheyman hit me up if you want a top rep


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Do you go into threads where people are asking advice on supplements? Guaranteed you'll find reps in there


so a rep would use someone's products for free or discounts so they can advise others on these products etc. bit like sponsorship?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> so a rep would use someone's products for free or discounts so they can advise others on these products etc. bit like sponsorship?


Different companies offer different things. Matrix for example (search threads) were offering £60 allowance from their website per month to actively promote, give feedback on products etc.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

They usually offer an allowance or free products or 50% off i think TPW do 50% off


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Different companies offer different things. Matrix for example (search threads) were offering £60 allowance from their website per month to actively promote, give feedback on products etc.


That sounds a decent ammount!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> They usually offer an allowance or free products or 50% off i think TPW do 50% off


Yeah i think your right with that mate.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Different companies offer different things. Matrix for example (search threads) were offering £60 allowance from their website per month to actively promote, give feedback on products etc.


And that still wasn't enough for @jon-kent, the ungrateful cvnt


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> That sounds a decent ammount!


Yeah I know! i think u can still apply.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

damn, thats alright, i'd happily stick to one brand and run as a rep, especially as im getting myself in line for a few shows next year.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah I know! i think u can still apply.


how and where?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> how and where?


PM @Ashcrapper mate,

Let him know why you want to apply and why you'll make a great rep


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> how and where?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/matrix-nutrition/240130-wanted-forum-reps-package-application-process-inside.html


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Fcuking hell I own a gym and no ones offered me any free sh!t to gob off about their stuff.

Plus as a mod I can change people's posts.

Shameful I've not been considered lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> And that still wasn't enough for @jon-kent, the ungrateful cvnt


I dont expect a whore to understand :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

resten said:


> PM @Ashcrapper mate,
> 
> Let him know why you want to apply and why you'll make a great rep


dan can u change your profile pic please? i want to see your face


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

resten said:


> PM @Ashcrapper mate,
> 
> Let him know why you want to apply and why you'll make a great rep


i fell for it the first time bro........lol


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> dan can u change your profile pic please? i want to see your face


Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Fcuking hell I own a gym and no ones offered me any free sh!t to gob off about their stuff.
> 
> Plus as a mod I can change people's posts.
> 
> Shameful I've not been considered lol


time to lay down the law bud or take a few bribes!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Has there been some headhunting going on?

Moves outside of the transfer window?

Rep packages up for grabs?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Everyone leaving pro-10 ................


Careful mate, @Mish already got banned for that one :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Careful mate, @Mish already got banned for that one :lol:


Yeah but he qouted it to someone who had it :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah but he qouted it to someone who had it :lol:


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

resten said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


thread?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


I suppose ur offended as well


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Not sure anybody realised you were one... :rolleye:


I seriously thought he'd just put it in his avi


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Careful mate, @Mish already got banned for that one :lol:





jon-kent said:


> Yeah but he qouted it to someone who had it :lol:





resten said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> dan can u change your profile pic please? i want to see your face





resten said:


> Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine


I'm not so keen, would you change it back for a quid? PayPal if that ok?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> I'm not so keen, would you change it back for a quid? PayPal if that ok?


No! @resten leave it - much better


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> I'm not so keen, would you change it back for a quid? PayPal if that ok?


That's not very nice mate. I've got yours printed out and stuck to the wall behind my bed :sad:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> That's not very nice mate. I've got yours printed out and stuck to the wall behind my bed :sad:


To keep the monsters away ?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

resten said:


> That's not very nice mate. I've got yours printed out and stuck to the wall behind my bed :sad:


That's weird, I've done the very same thing with your old avi :huh:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> To keep the monsters away ?


Target practise for my sex wee


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

resten said:


> That's not very nice mate. I've got yours printed out and stuck to the wall behind my bed :sad:


cant take you seriously with that avi for some reason, genuinely thought you were a fat fcuk, or at least thats the pic i had of you in my head. sorry about that. Hi five for the hard work


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> cant take you seriously with that avi for some reason, genuinely thought you were a fat fcuk, or at least thats the pic i had of you in my head. sorry about that. Hi five for the hard work


 :lol: not quite sure how to take that


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

resten said:


> :lol: not quite sure how to take that


in the @rse if you like pretty boy!

:whistling:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

resten said:


> :lol: not quite sure how to take that


i do


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> in the @rse if you like pretty boy!
> 
> :whistling:


I'm not one to like homosuggestive posts but this is a goodun


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

resten said:


> :lol: not quite sure how to take that


That that as you look like a preppy american douche


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> i do


i think someones got a wee crush on resten.......


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mish said:


> That that as you look like a preppy american douche


Your face looks like you've been sucking off a biro



Raw meat 1984 said:


> i think someones got a wee crush on resten.......


 :wub: it's ok mate, the feeling is mutual. I like your shoulders


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> i think someones got a wee crush on resten.......


Lol - I have a crush on most dark haired guys with abs


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> :lol: No mate i just choose honour over money/free stuff


The way of the samurai h34r:

I know the smiley is a ninja, but the closest I could find.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol - I have a crush on most dark haired guys with abs


im off to wilkos for some hair dye and then to do a trillion sit ups. brb


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> so a rep would use someone's products for free or discounts so they can advise others on these products etc. bit like sponsorship?


A rep would represent the company any way they can help. Not just to say good things about their products


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol - I have a crush on most dark haired guys with abs


Solidcecil is working on getting my abs back out :cowboy:


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

1010AD said:


> A rep would represent the company any way they can help. Not just to say good things about their products


ok so im quite a big deal around my home town (just kidding), Im doing my first show next year, starting a journal january and if there was an opportunity fr me to join up with a company then im all game. i will be using a large range of their products going from bulk to cut to show, i would wear vests/tshirts in gym, ill even sign write my car.

do you know of any still wanting a rep?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I am far too old and inexperienced at this game to be of any use to a sponsor for less than free sups and a decent allowance,no one would listen to my advice anyway:whistling:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Solidcecil is working on getting my abs back out :cowboy:


Do it!!!!! And once theyre back - please confirm with a pic. ta


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Solidcecil is working on getting my abs back out :cowboy:


pencil yourself in for a date my friend, Queenies diary will soon fill up now she has posted this.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I am far too old and inexperienced at this game to be of any use to a sponsor for less than free sups and a decent allowance,no one would listen to my advice anyway:whistling:


i would listen to u big guy  xxx


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> i would listen to u big guy  xxx


X2


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> pencil yourself in for a date my friend, Queenies diary will soon fill up now she has posted this.


i would like to think so... it's been, oh about a year since i've been on a date!!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Do it!!!!! And once theyre back - please confirm with a pic. ta


 :innocent:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> i would listen to u big guy  xxx


Aww bless,less of the big though,i am a shadow of my former lardy as5!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Do it!!!!! And once theyre back - please confirm with a pic. ta


Men aren't objects you know Queenie. We have sensitive feelings too and would much rather you compliment us on how gentlemanly we are and how we have lovely, broody personalities and are excellent at housework and making sandwiches.

We didn't burn out bras for this sh!t!!!


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> i would like to think so... it's been, oh about a year since i've been on a date!!


you my dear are obviously far too picky, as from what i can see i cant believe its not the men trying to get with you. either that or you live in lesbianville and all the sausages have ran off!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Aww bless,less of the big though,i am a shadow of my former lardy as5!


need to change your username then sir x


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Men aren't objects you know Queenie. We have sensitive feelings too and would much rather you compliment us on how gentlemanly we are and how we have lovely, broody personalities and are excellent at housework and making sandwiches.
> 
> We didn't burn out bras for this sh!t!!!


This.

@RXQueenie, the way you objectify us is disgusting

:whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> i would like to think so... it's been, oh about a year since i've been on a date!!


The world has gone mad!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Men aren't objects you know Queenie. We have sensitive feelings too and would much rather you compliment us on how gentlemanly we are and how we have lovely, broody personalities and are excellent at housework and making sandwiches.
> 
> We didn't burn out bras for this sh!t!!!


Well... I've never had housework done for me, nor had anyone offer to make sandwiches. If you want to offer these services, I would gladly give u feedback on them 



Raw meat 1984 said:


> you my dear are obviously far too picky, as from what i can see i cant believe its not the men trying to get with you. either that or you live in lesbianville and all the sausages have ran off!


Yeah - I'm a fussy git  Bad times!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> ok so im quite a big deal around my home town (just kidding), Im doing my first show next year, starting a journal january and if there was an opportunity fr me to join up with a company then im all game. i will be using a large range of their products going from bulk to cut to show, i would wear vests/tshirts in gym, ill even sign write my car.
> 
> do you know of any still wanting a rep?


Someone give this whore a rep role ffs! :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

resten said:


> This.
> 
> @RXQueenie, the way you objectify us is disgusting
> 
> :whistling:


I will deal with u later


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> The way of the samurai h34r:


Exactly mate !!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> need to change your username then sir x


Well I thought of that ,but I have the Nos plateto think of,and I do lift a couple of Lbs when I try hard:lol:

Were you thinking of Lesslbs or Littlelbs?xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Well I thought of that ,but I have the Nos plate
> View attachment 136239
> to think of,and I do lift a couple of Lbs when I try hard:lol:
> 
> Were you thinking of Lesslbs or Littlelbs?xx


i personally like:

lbswhereitcounts


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> i personally like:
> 
> lbswhereitcounts


That would be one hell of a nos plate though! :lol:

Have you been peeping? :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> i would like to think so... it's been, oh about a year since i've been date raped!!


Edited......

Sorry again about that I got a bit carried away


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Well this is lively


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Edited......
> 
> Sorry again about that I got a bit carried away


ha!!!!! sicko


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> ha!!!!! sicko


 :blowme:


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Edited......
> 
> Sorry again about that I got an erection when i saw your pic


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@ProteinLife



Raw meat 1984 said:


> ok so im quite a big deal around my home town (just kidding), Im doing my first show next year, starting a journal january and if there was an opportunity fr me to join up with a company then im all game. i will be using a large range of their products going from bulk to cut to show, i would wear vests/tshirts in gym, ill even sign write my car.
> 
> do you know of any still wanting a rep?


Protein lifestyle was looking for rep. Look in their section in ukm advertisers and obviously Pro-10 will be looking that's what this thread started about 2nd rep stepping down


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

1010AD said:


> Protein lifestyle was looking for rep. Look in their section in ukm advertisers and obviously Pro-10 will be looking that's what this thread started about 2nd rep stepping down


cheers man, will PM the both


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol - I have a crush on most dark haired guys with abs


Iv got dark hair, but its all in the barbers bin, and i have abs, underneath a bucket of chicken and a mass of gorrilla hair :lol: you mirin?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> i personally like:
> 
> lbswhereitcounts


lol fvck me queenie you been on that pink pill? you are ravenouse this evening haha


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> lol fvck me queenie you been on that pink pill? you are ravenouse this evening haha


I'm always like this. Just keep it hidden well under this innocent exterior


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Not sucking c0ck here but Pro-10 is the only company I'd even consider repping for as it's the only one I believe in! And i buy,

I hate greed Chuck me 5kg of strawberry whey and some vits and minerals each month and the brand wud be every where!

Just saying like, and I'd promise to stop telling the d1ck heads on here there d1ck heads as its not appropriate for A rep would be hard but I'd do it!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Not sucking c0ck here but Pro-10 is the only company I'd even consider repping for as it's the only one I believe in! And i buy,
> 
> I hate greed Chuck me 5kg of strawberry whey and some vits and minerals each month and the brand wud be every where!
> 
> Just saying like, and I'd promise to stop telling the d1ck heads on here there d1ck heads as its not appropriate for A rep would be hard but I'd do it!


That was a deep throat and swallow all in one post


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> That was a deep throat and swallow all in one post


Almost as bad as saying you'd get a car wrap as well :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Not sucking c0ck here but Pro-10 is the only company I'd even consider repping for as it's the only one I believe in! And i buy,
> 
> I hate greed Chuck me 5kg of strawberry whey and some vits and minerals each month and the brand wud be every where!
> 
> Just saying like, and I'd promise to stop telling the d1ck heads on here there d1ck heads as its not appropriate for A rep would be hard but I'd do it!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> That was a deep throat and swallow all in one post


Learnt everything I know from @Ackee&Saltfish & @jon-kent you boys done a Stella job


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Learnt everything I know from @Ackee&Saltfish & @jon-kent you boys done a Stella job


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

goods products/companies should speak for them selfs, should be no need for reps

but its all about reps/marketing bull**** nowadays just for more sales


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> ok so im quite a big deal around my home town (just kidding), Im doing my first show next year, starting a journal january and if there was an opportunity fr me to join up with a company then im all game. i will be using a large range of their products going from bulk to cut to show, i would wear vests/tshirts in gym, ill even sign write my car.
> 
> do you know of any still wanting a rep?


Matrix nutrition is the only one still asking for a rep I think. Check forum advertisers. I believe it's a sticky


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Breda said:


> Just to let you guys know that I am no longer a rep for pro-10 so will not be able to help anybody further with any queries
> 
> That is all


As an ex Rep', what are the pro's and con's in this game?

Is it just like 20% off this and 20% off that?

I've not looked into it.

Wouldn't want to be a myprotein rep', though, as chances are they'd lose your vouchers or bank details in the post.

Idiots they are.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

MiXiN said:


> As an ex Rep', what are the pro's and con's in this game?
> 
> Is it just like 20% off this and 20% off that?
> 
> ...


Some company's give xx% of products, others (the better deals) give £xx a month on whatever you want


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> Some company's give xx% of products, others (the better deals) give £xx a month on whatever you want


Thought it was along those lines.

Not worth the hassle to big up a company if you don't like it or if you fall out with 'em.

I'll stick to making £££ doing this and that, and giving rep' when it's deserved.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tonk007 said:


> goods products/companies should speak for them selfs, should be no need for reps
> 
> but its all about reps/marketing bull**** nowadays just for more sales


lol

So you're saying that if you owned a company and had a chance to bring in more sales, you wouldn't do it?


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Fcuking hell I own a gym and no ones offered me any free sh!t to gob off about their stuff.
> 
> Plus as a mod I can change people's posts.
> 
> Shameful I've not been considered lol


Tiny Tom! You tried www.musclefood.com yet?


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Breda said:


> Dont know about supra but I'm not... unless @MuscleFood want me to


We love you Breda but we are not allowed any more reps! :-( So you will have to make do with some freebies in the future... (4,000 pasta samples just confirmed for example).... not all yours ;-)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MuscleFood said:


> Tiny Tom! You tried www.musclefood.com yet?


Yes I did have an agreement with you for the referral code. I also bought egg whites in bulk for the gym.

Then as I started to accumulate money my account was closed and I was denied the cash from the referrals.

So I stopped trading with you.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Yes I did have an agreement with you for the referral code. I also bought egg whites in bulk for the gym.
> 
> Then as I started to accumulate money my account was closed and I was denied the cash from the referrals.
> 
> So I stopped trading with you.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Yes I did have an agreement with you for the referral code. I also bought egg whites in bulk for the gym.
> 
> Then as I started to accumulate money my account was closed and I was denied the cash from the referrals.
> 
> So I stopped trading with you.


WTF - we pay out a lot of money each day and I hear about everything - I have not heard about this at all. Send me the correspondence or ORDER ID's on this please.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

resten said:


>


I have to give it you, your quick!!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MuscleFood said:


> WTF - we pay out a lot of money each day and I hear about everything - I have not heard about this at all. Send me the correspondence or ORDER ID's on this please.


It was an email from the company that does your referrals. Not you personally.

Ill try and find it on my system it was around 8 months ago.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> It was an email from the company that does your referrals. Not you personally.
> 
> Ill try and find it on my system it was around 8 months ago.


ummm ok. If it is about using the referral system and also using refer a friend codes on top, then yes that is not allowed. In essence it is getting paid twice. But please do forward and I will get to the bottom of it.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Tonk007 said:


> goods products/companies should speak for them selfs, should be no need for reps
> 
> but its all about reps/marketing bull**** nowadays just for more sales


I agree.... But there'll always be rep's for companies like @myprotein.co.uk who need to bullsh1te on their behalf as they themselves just cannot be bothered to add input or reply.

Playing Ostrich, @myprotein.co.uk?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MuscleFood said:


> ummm ok. If it is about using the referral system and also using refer a friend codes on top, then yes that is not allowed. In essence it is getting paid twice. But please do forward and I will get to the bottom of it.


No here's the situation

There was a /mofgym attachment to the website that I posted up in the gym

People buying from the site using that link would then give me a few pence per transaction.

I told members they could get their purchases sent to the gym to save leaving it outside their house.

However once it got going it was cancelled once a few quid had accumulated.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Like to say that even though there were a few mishaps with chicken bursting in the box and a case of egg whites being damaged on route so it leaked everywhere the service was good.

Whenever I informed of an issue it was sorted.

That's why I took on the referral system as I thought the company was good for my members.

However once that referral was cancelled there was no benefit my end so I cancelled the advertising at the gym.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MiXiN said:


> I agree.... But there'll always be rep's for companies like @myprotein.co.uk who need to bullsh1te on their behalf as they themselves just cannot be bothered to add input or reply.
> 
> Playing Ostrich, @myprotein.co.uk?


reps on here dont just BS on behalf of their companies.

all the ones i see actually advise and help, ye might point people to their products but why not have a face you can get direct assistance from&#8230;&#8230;.

pretty narrow minded comments lol


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Like to say that even though there were a few mishaps with chicken bursting in the box and a case of egg whites being damaged on route so it leaked everywhere the service was good.
> 
> Whenever I informed of an issue it was sorted.
> 
> ...


You need to send me the correspondence because obviously people sending us customers, isn't something we would cancel an account for!  Would make no sense!? So please do send me details.

In terms of packaging, I can with massive confidence say that the majority of these issues are now solved - we are at 0.2% for damaged packaging.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> reps on here dont just BS on behalf of their companies.
> 
> all the ones i see actually advise and help, ye might point people to their products but why not have a face you can get direct assistance from&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> pretty narrow minded comments lol


There were folk with their rep credentials in their sig but who never mentioned the company they were repping for :lol:

But very much on the whole, reps seem on the ball.

It's a shame though when someone has to turn to a rep to get a cs issue sorted which should be resolved anyway


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah but he qouted it to someone who had it :lol:


Whaaaaaat?!?

I've missed so much off here wi Nidge getting banned too!

Pm me!


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> reps on here dont just BS on behalf of their companies.
> 
> all the ones i see actually advise and help, ye might point people to their products but why not have a face you can get direct assistance from&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> pretty narrow minded comments lol


We only choose reps who have been customers. It make sense, when people who have not launched advertise for reps - just makes me think, why would I ever believe anything that rep says?

For example, we get PM's daily from @resten trying to rep for us - even though we know he hates us.. but he willing to change his mind for some free chicken. :stupid:

p.s this a complete lie, he requests BJ's.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MuscleFood said:


> We only choose reps who have been customers. It make sense, when people who have not launched advertise for reps - just makes me think, why would I ever believe anything that rep says?
> 
> For example, we get PM's daily from @resten trying to rep for us - even though we know he hates us.. but he willing to change his mind for some free chicken. :stupid:
> 
> p.s this a complete lie, he requests BJ's.


I think the whole "I would never rep for you" feeling is pretty mutual. Genuinely even if you gave me enough meat to feed me solely on MF products, my thoughts would still be the same 

But as you don't want me, and I don't want you, it's not something we need to worry about.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

resten said:


> I think the whole "I would never rep for you" feeling is pretty mutual. Genuinely even if you gave me enough meat to feed me solely on MF products, my thoughts would still be the same
> 
> But as you don't want me, and I don't want you, it's not something we need to worry about.


I am just happy you have changed your AVATAR!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

resten said:


> There were folk with their rep credentials in their sig but who never mentioned the company they were repping for :lol:
> 
> But very much on the whole, reps seem on the ball.
> 
> It's a shame though when someone has to turn to a rep to get a cs issue sorted which should be resolved anyway


Lol careful bro these reps who help everyone with countless issues without writing a ssingle post may be uupset


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Lol careful bro these reps who help everyone with countless issues without writing a ssingle post may be uupset


 :lol: I think most of them have me on their ignore list so they can't see what I've written anyways.

Although, as you've quoted it, they'll see it now.

You sh1t stirrer


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MuscleFood said:


> I am just happy you have changed your AVATAR!


Why are you a fruit lol ?


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Why are you a fruit lol ?


pineapple


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MuscleFood said:


> pineapple


Not a special protein pineapple ?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

resten said:


> :lol: I think most of them have me on their ignore list so they can't see what I've written anyways.
> 
> Although, as you've quoted it, they'll see it now.
> 
> You sh1t stirrer


You know how I roll


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Not a special protein pineapple ?


not yet :beer:


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm now leaving this forum, Guys, but wish you all the best.

Can't be doing with all this Brown tongueing that goes on in droves.

I'm out of here, it's not my scene.

Speak the truth on here and I'm labelled a troll.

Fvck it.... I'm off to pastures new.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MiXiN said:


> I'm now leaving this forum, Guys, but wish you all the best.
> 
> Can't be doing with all this Brown tongueing that goes on in droves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

MiXiN said:


> I'm now leaving this forum, Guys, but wish you all the best.
> 
> Can't be doing with all this Brown tongueing that goes on in droves.
> 
> ...


UKM protocol dictates you need your own thread before you can leave.

Failing that just go mental and start insulting everyone....


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ballin said:


> UKM protocol dictates you need your own thread before you can leave.
> 
> Failing that just go mental and start insulting everyone....


And then write a sh1tty email to @Katy so that she then post the contents up here so we can all laugh :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> 20kg of whey a month whey man and I'll whore your products out like there is no tomorrow


I am also down for this deal :lol:

And applies to any sponsor, providing i believe in their ethics and products of course :whistling:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

MiXiN said:


> I'm now leaving this forum, Guys, but wish you all the best.
> 
> Can't be doing with all this Brown tongueing that goes on in droves.
> 
> ...


Where did that come from?

I feel may have missed the build up to your departure...?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MiXiN said:


> I'm now leaving this forum, Guys, but wish you all the best.
> 
> Can't be doing with all this Brown tongueing that goes on in droves.
> 
> ...


That is such a shame. Im sure we will all notice you gone when we flick through the threads sat on the bog every morning...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MuscleFood said:


> not yet :beer:


Bit of a cúnt move taking the pis$ out of someones mrs to be honest ! Arguing back and forth with someone on here is fine and we've all done it but starting on someones mrs as well is a pis$ take ! If you was both arguing in your factory or at bodypower you wouldnt start on his bird so why do it on here ?

But fcuk it as long as you and your man slave thought it was funny.

Also interested in what your mrs looks like now ? Or even you lol


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Bit of a cúnt move taking the pis? out of someones mrs to be honest ! Arguing back and forth with someone on here is fine and we've all done it but starting on someones mrs as well is a pis? take ! If you was both arguing in your factory or at bodypower you wouldnt start on his bird so why do it on here ?
> 
> Also interested in what your mrs looks like now ? Or even you lol


That certainly would be a c*** move, I didn't realise that it was his other half!!! Someone posted somewhere it was him in drag! So I agree with you completely on this one.

In regards to me, well I am a skinny runt


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Bit of a cúnt move taking the pis$ out of someones mrs to be honest ! Arguing back and forth with someone on here is fine and we've all done it but starting on someones mrs as well is a pis$ take ! If you was both arguing in your factory or at bodypower you wouldnt start on his bird so why do it on here ?
> 
> But fcuk it as long as you and your man slave thought it was funny.
> 
> Also interested in what your mrs looks like now ? Or even you lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Bit of a cúnt move taking the pis$ out of someones mrs to be honest ! Arguing back and forth with someone on here is fine and we've all done it but starting on someones mrs as well is a pis$ take ! If you was both arguing in your factory or at bodypower you wouldnt start on his bird so why do it on here ?
> 
> But fcuk it as long as you and your man slave thought it was funny.
> 
> Also interested in what your mrs looks like now ? Or even you lol


Post deleted fill me in


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Bit of a cúnt move taking the pis$ out of someones mrs to be honest ! Arguing back and forth with someone on here is fine and we've all done it but starting on someones mrs as well is a pis$ take ! If you was both arguing in your factory or at bodypower you wouldnt start on his bird so why do it on here ?
> 
> But fcuk it as long as you and your man slave thought it was funny.
> 
> Also interested in what your mrs looks like now ? Or even you lol


Does a wonderful job of making MF look good eh?


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

resten said:


> Does a wonderful job of making MF look good eh?


Thank you


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MuscleFood said:


> That certainly would be a c*** move, I didn't realise that it was his other half!!! Someone posted somewhere it was him in drag! So I agree with you completely on this one.
> 
> In regards to me, well I am a skinny runt


It was your no.1 stepson that said his avi was him or a guy a few weeks ago so im sure you read resten saying after it was his mrs. Skinny runt !? Get on the chicken and protein bread !


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MuscleFood said:


> Thank you


Put that post back up. Let everyone see what you're like



jon-kent said:


> It was your no.1 stepson that said his avi was him or a guy a few weeks ago so im sure you read resten saying after it was his mrs. Skinny runt !? Get on the chicken and protein bread !


Wouldn't buy gear from a skinny source would ya :lol:


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

resten said:


> Put that post back up. Let everyone see what you're like
> 
> Wouldn't buy gear from a skinny source would ya :lol:


I have not deleted the post my precious.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol @ manslave so obvious who it is :lol:


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> It was your no.1 stepson that said his avi was him or a guy a few weeks ago so im sure you read resten saying after it was his mrs. Skinny runt !? Get on the chicken and protein bread !


You mean an happy customer?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MuscleFood said:


> I have not deleted the post my precious.


Ah indeed. Sorry I was distracted by frying up cheaper yet great quality meat from local butcher :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

am i the only one who could tell it was a women in restens avi and one id like to bang at that 

guess thats browsing on a phone screen for ya lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

resten said:


> Ah indeed. Sorry I was distracted by frying up cheaper yet great quality meat from local butcher :thumb:


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

resten said:


> Ah indeed. Sorry I was distracted by frying up cheaper yet great quality meat from local butcher :thumb:


Even if I gave away all our produce (and at some of our offer prices, we are not far off doing so!) you will always be an hater


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> It was your no.1 stepson that said his avi was him or a guy a few weeks ago so im sure you read resten saying after it was his mrs. Skinny runt !? Get on the chicken and protein bread !


me?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MuscleFood said:


> You mean an happy customer?


Lol ! You got loads of happy customers, im one of them sometimes and i refere people as well, as do most people on here.......but i'd imagine everyone knows what i mean ! As your cúnty comment still only has 1 like !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> me?


Yeah ! Fair enough you like everything they do but whoever it is posting for them on here is a knob !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@resten

His missus.... I would 

Even got a video of her sleeping :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> @resten
> 
> His missus.... I would
> 
> Even got a video of her sleeping :lol:


How did you sneak in his house?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah ! Fair enough you like everything they do but whoever it is posting for them on here is a knob !


Matter of opinion isnt it, in all walks of life your gonna get people that get on and people that dont.

What i dont understand are the comments from people on here about me being a 'slave' or 'stepson' just because i rate their products highly and decide to speak highly of them to others. Theres no underhand reason for it, im not gaining in any way from it, simply just spreading the word about a great company who i have a lot of faith in and who has excellent customer service. The comments aimed at me are pointless imo but can see it creates a lot of humour with your clan/group/gang or whatever ya wanna call it, so be it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fcuk you're chicken must be full of estrogen .

Actually I could do with a bit more estrogen perhaps 1kg a day would suffice :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Lol ! You got loads of happy customers, im one of them sometimes and i refere people as well, as do most people on here.......but i'd imagine everyone knows what i mean ! As your cúnty comment still only has 1 like !


Please refer me to this cnuty comment so I can review the level of cnutishness and like the post if it reaches the required levs


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> @resten
> 
> His missus.... I would
> 
> Even got a video of her sleeping :lol:


Thought that was just for me :sad:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

zack amin said:


> How did you sneak in his house?


Through @resten's back door, usual protocol isn't it?

:lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

zack amin said:


> How did you sneak in his house?


He has to take the rough with the smooth mate. As soon as you get me on whatsapp, you'll get wonderful things like sneaky gf shots, but you'll also get pictures of my bollocks :lol:



R0BLET said:



> Through @resten's back door, usual protocol isn't it?
> 
> :lol:


Could get an army through there in about 4 seconds mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Matter of opinion isnt it, in all walks of life your gonna get people that get on and people that dont.
> 
> What i dont understand are the comments from people on here about me being a 'slave' or 'stepson' just because i rate their products highly and decide to speak highly of them to others. Theres no underhand reason for it, im not gaining in any way from it, simply just spreading the word about a great company who i have a lot of faith in and who has excellent customer service. The comments aimed at me are pointless imo but can see it creates a lot of humour with your clan/group/gang or whatever ya wanna call it, so be it.


Manslave/stepson .....brilliant :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Thought that was just for me :sad:


You wish :lol:

She did look like an angel bless her :wub:

Not too sure why that Rapey c.unt was filming her sleeping though :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You wish :lol:
> 
> She did look like an angel bless her :wub:
> 
> Not too sure why that Rapey c.unt was filming her sleeping though :lol:


 :lol: poor ms resten


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> Manslave/stepson .....brilliant :lol:


Your welcome mate


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Thought that was just for me :sad:


You broke my heart when I figured out your vids were going to others as well.

So... bothered? 

Just spreadin' the love


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> Please refer me to this cnuty comment so I can review the level of cnutishness and like the post if it reaches the required levs


Sh!t gets real from start of page 10 bro lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> You broke my heart when I figured out your vids were going to others as well.
> 
> So... bothered?
> 
> Just spreadin' the love


Nobody else got the pic of me and bruce cuddling !


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Nobody else got the pic of me and bruce cuddling !


Just for anyone wondering, this is Bruce:










And you get plenty of stuff that no one else gets, don't worry :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Sh!t gets real from start of page 10 bro lol


Thank you sir


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Matter of opinion isnt it, in all walks of life your gonna get people that get on and people that dont.
> 
> What i dont understand are the comments from people on here about me being a 'slave' or 'stepson' just because i rate their products highly and decide to speak highly of them to others. Theres no underhand reason for it, im not gaining in any way from it, simply just spreading the word about a great company who i have a lot of faith in and who has excellent customer service. The comments aimed at me are pointless imo but can see it creates a lot of humour with your clan/group/gang or whatever ya wanna call it, so be it.


Yeah your right mate and i dislike too many people probably, but what i dont get is when people swap and say something about someones bird ! Its like being at school and using the 'your mum' comment lol. Plus i doubt people would bring up someones mrs in a real argument as people know its more likely to end up in a row.

Theres plenty to take the pis$ out with restens apperance without going onto his mrs lol.

And im not in any gang mate theres nothing in my sig except musashi !........who im a manslave to.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> Just for anyone wondering, this is Bruce:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruce isnt a fireman ?! Hes the red indian :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I have reviewed the posts and I couldn't see a cnuty one talkin about Mrs resten so no like for MuscleFood there

As you were


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah your right mate and i dislike too many people probably, but what i dont get is when people swap and say something about someones bird ! Its like being at school and using the 'your mum' comment lol. Plus i doubt people would bring up someones mrs in a real argument as people know its more likely to end up in a row.
> 
> Theres plenty to take the pis$ out with restens apperance without going onto his mrs lol.
> 
> And im not in any gang mate theres nothing in my sig except musashi !........who im a manslave to.


I didnt say anything harsh about his missus. I GENUINELY thought it was resten dressed up (having never seen resten before) and i only ever seen the avi on my phone. Not as though i called her any names or anything derogatory is it.

what is childish is constantly going into threads in the MF section to slate the company in one way or another. Its pointless. I wander what ever happened to make resten so against mf as a company, i have no idea on this but still think its very petty to do it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Resten is actually richard bacon :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I didnt say anything harsh about his missus. I GENUINELY thought it was resten dressed up (having never seen resten before) and i only ever seen the avi on my phone. Not as though i called her any names or anything derogatory is it.
> 
> what is childish is constantly going into threads in the MF section to slate the company in one way or another. Its pointless. I wander what ever happened to make resten so against mf as a company, i have no idea on this but still think its very petty to do it.


And im sure MF saw that post of yours mate and the comments after saying it was his bird so he knew before saying it again today. Yeah i agree resten needs to stop posting in the MF threads and i dunno why he does ! Like now i know whoever is posting for MF on here is a bellend i wont post in there or to him anymore. But today to start all this MF mentioned him 1st anyway lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> And im sure MF saw that post of yours mate and the comments after saying it was his bird so he knew before saying it again today. Yeah i agree resten needs to stop posting in the MF threads and i dunno why he does ! Like now i know whoever is posting for MF on here is a bellend i wont post in there or to him anymore. But today to start all this MF mentioned him 1st anyway lol


god knows then, i dont know all the ins and outs and not something i wanna get involved in, which is why i didnt understand why i had been mentioned, well, reffered to as slave or stepson as its nothing to do with me at all.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

B4PJS said:


>


 :lol: you were already in!!!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

and actually I am disappointed MiXiN's forthcoming meltdown has been over shadowed :nono:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> And im sure MF saw that post of yours mate and the comments after saying it was his bird so he knew before saying it again today. Yeah i agree resten needs to stop posting in the MF threads and i dunno why he does ! Like now i know whoever is posting for MF on here is a bellend i wont post in there or to him anymore. *But today to start all this MF mentioned him 1st anyway* lol


This.

I'd like to point out that my recent postings in MF threads have actually been helpful, or at least genuinely constructive.

Then I get MF baiting me in this thread.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ballin said:


> :lol: you were already in!!!


I know, I just liked the gif. :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> I know, I just liked the gif. Aladdin is such an awesome film :lol:


Aladdin ??? That dont look like aladdin lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Aladdin ??? That dont look like aladdin lol


Gayboy, reminded me of Aladdin, think I might need more coffee :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Gayboy, reminded me of Aladdin, think I might need more coffee :lol:


Hahahaha your reason for editing made me actually lol :lol: .


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> god knows then, i dont know all the ins and outs and not something i wanna get involved in, which is why i didnt understand why i had been mentioned, well, reffered to as slave or stepson as its nothing to do with me at all.


Know you've got me blocked, but wonder if you'll click to see this post.

Don't like me interacting with MF, have a word with them about it then. I have not said one negative thing about MF for some time now, and like I've said above, have actually been constructively helpful in MF threads. I.e I pointed out that nutritional information was incorrect (possibly stopping any product returns due to the info being WAY out), then was helpful in the recent wheyhey thread.

Then I get this:



MuscleFood said:


> We only choose reps who have been customers. It make sense, when people who have not launched advertise for reps - just makes me think, why would I ever believe anything that rep says?
> 
> For example, we get PM's daily from @resten trying to rep for us - even though we know he hates us.. but he willing to change his mind for some free chicken. :stupid:
> 
> p.s this a complete lie, he requests BJ's.


When there is an, at best, tense relationship between me and MF, do you really think that's appropriate? What sort of reaction is it supposed to get? From nearly ANYONE else, it'd get laughed off. But would you react kindly to "banter" aimed at you from someone you really disliked? Probably not.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

resten said:


> Know you've got me blocked, but wonder if you'll click to see this post.
> 
> Don't like me interacting with MF, have a word with them about it then. I have not said one negative thing about MF for some time now, and like I've said above, have actually been constructively helpful in MF threads. I.e I pointed out that nutritional information was incorrect (possibly stopping any product returns due to the info being WAY out), then was helpful in the recent wheyhey thread.
> 
> ...


A bit of banter, and you get all sensitive my precious? Nice signature by the way, you do realise that most local butchers buy from big producers themselves - many of which the supermarkets use?

And let's not pretend your helpful posts about mistakes on the MF site are to be helpful, if that was the case you would PM me.

You might hate MF, but we are at least trying to improve and offer something new to the market. What are you contributing?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> Know you've got me blocked, but wonder if you'll click to see this post.
> 
> Don't like me interacting with MF, have a word with them about it then. I have not said one negative thing about MF for some time now, and like I've said above, have actually been constructively helpful in MF threads. I.e I pointed out that nutritional information was incorrect (possibly stopping any product returns due to the info being WAY out), then was helpful in the recent wheyhey thread.
> 
> ...


So you don't ask for bj's :confused1:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MuscleFood said:


> A bit of banter, and you get all sensitive my precious? Nice signature by the way, you do realise that most local butchers buy from big producers themselves - many of which the supermarkets use?
> 
> And let's not pretend your helpful posts about mistakes on the MF site are to be helpful, if that was the case you would PM me.
> 
> You might hate MF, but we are at least trying to improve and offer something new to the market. What are you contributing?


If I said what's really on my mind, I'd be swiftly banned. So you won't hear any more from me.

I suggest you don't go mentioning me though, wouldn't want to be seen as antagonising the situation would you.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I think @MuscleFood you should stop with the back and forth with him. It will not end well and I have always liked you guys.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

MuscleFood said:


> That certainly would be a c*** move, I didn't realise that it was his other half!!! Someone posted somewhere it was him in drag! So I agree with you completely on this one.
> 
> In regards to me, well I am a skinny runt


OH DEAR OH DEAR mr Muscle food, although I do like the company for their 'convenience' for delivering right to my door, (although i have to often wait several days!) you certainly haven't done the company any favors here.

My last 2 orders have had slight hick ups which i've had to take the time to solve, and my Mrs yesterday went to our new local lithuanian supermarket who stock Biltong cheaper than you, Buffalo meat which im not sure you do, egg whites in all size containers cheaper than you. I did vouch for your company yesterday saying that they are ok and professional but this thread has swayed my thoughts not in your favor. One other comment to make also, If you discuss with your local butcher that you'd like to do a deal on certain amounts of meats each month they will most likely oblige to your request - I am going back to speak to my local butcher this afternoon.

I wonder if the company directors know that you are on here ranting and arguing with others, these 'others' are the very people that buy and will buy your products. I've wondered if you are indeed a 16 year old lad just left school or something as this is the level of your professionalism in the suggestions you have written on here.

You say that you would ONLY have a rep for Muscle Food that buys from Muscle Food...... ok, Why would/should we buy from a guy on here telling us all that he's a skinny little runt??! dont you use your own products to aid in a dietary advantage to gain muscle - hence the name Muscle food?

Now if you were 19,20 stone, ripped with an AVI to prove it and tell us all how you eat what you eat and actually advise us on recepies, dietary/nutritional values of your products etc then this would be a far better attraction for the likes of me to your company in place of a weedy argumentative dork.

From this day forth I will not be placing any more orders with yourselves due to the way you have portrayed the whole company. (In any line of work, everyone associated with the company is representing the company as a whole) Unless of course your main man Martin Richards will entice me back after Ive emailed him about these occurrences.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

resten said:


> If I said what's really on my mind, I'd be swiftly banned. So you won't hear any more from me.
> 
> I suggest you don't go mentioning me though, wouldn't want to be seen as antagonising the situation would you.


Selective answering  I have no issues not mentioning you, but you are the number 1 person who replies to all MF threads... I think you love the attention I give you.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Stopped :-0


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I think @MuscleFood you should stop with the back and forth with him. It will not end well and I have always liked you guys.


I think they should continue. I like to know that the people behind tbe brand will say fuk it and fuk the brand for a minute you're p!ssin me off and i'm guna tell you about yourself

Losing your professional aire has a certain quality that resonates with me... I like it!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> I think they should continue. I like to know that the people behind tbe brand will say fuk it and fuk the brand for a minute you're p!ssin me off and i'm guna tell you about yourself
> 
> Losing your professional aire has a certain quality that resonates with me... I like it!


No matter what, I'll always love you


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> OH DEAR OH DEAR mr Muscle food, although I do like the company for their 'convenience' for delivering right to my door, (although i have to often wait several days!) you certainly haven't done the company any favors here.
> 
> My last 2 orders have had slight hick ups which i've had to take the time to solve, and my Mrs yesterday went to our new local lithuanian supermarket who stock Biltong cheaper than you, Buffalo meat which im not sure you do, egg whites in all size containers cheaper than you. I did vouch for your company yesterday saying that they are ok and professional but this thread has swayed my thoughts not in your favor. One other comment to make also, If you discuss with your local butcher that you'd like to do a deal on certain amounts of meats each month they will most likely oblige to your request - I am going back to speak to my local butcher this afternoon.
> 
> ...


I bet you'd still rep for him if you had the chance you fukcing whore!


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> I bet you'd still rep for him if you had the chance you fukcing whore!


not any more mate. not until he left the company at least


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> No matter what, I'll always love you


Awww I love you too Dan xx


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> I bet you'd still rep for him if you had the chance you fukcing whore!


You fcuker i was gonna post saying he just drove past me in a MF car :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> Awww I love you too Dan xx


Dont release his real name !!!

Its Daniel anyway :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Dont release his real name !!!
> 
> Its Daniel anyway :lol:


That's what you think.... mwahahah

No it is. srs


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Ballin said:


> and actually I am disappointed MiXiN's forthcoming meltdown has been over shadowed :nono:


It was the avi that did it.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> OH DEAR OH DEAR mr Muscle food, although I do like the company for their 'convenience' for delivering right to my door, (although i have to often wait several days!) you certainly haven't done the company any favors here.
> 
> My last 2 orders have had slight hick ups which i've had to take the time to solve, and my Mrs yesterday went to our new local lithuanian supermarket who stock Biltong cheaper than you, Buffalo meat which im not sure you do, egg whites in all size containers cheaper than you. I did vouch for your company yesterday saying that they are ok and professional but this thread has swayed my thoughts not in your favor. One other comment to make also, If you discuss with your local butcher that you'd like to do a deal on certain amounts of meats each month they will most likely oblige to your request - I am going back to speak to my local butcher this afternoon.
> 
> ...


tbf on MF. he is a meat/food salesman aimed at bringing a bargain to the lifting world.

he isnt trying to sell a miracle supplement or bull5hit anyone that eating his food will make you gain 15 stone of lbm in a week.

whether he is skinny or not has nothing to do with whether his products are better value than other places.

i do agree that he is doing himself or his company no favours in this thread tho.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> tbf on MF. he is a meat/food salesman aimed at bringing a bargain to the lifting world.
> 
> he isnt trying to sell a miracle supplement or bull5hit anyone that eating his food will make you gain 15 stone of lbm in a week.
> 
> ...


Thats what i thought and made me think of people in the health proffession that we are meant to take advice from, most of them are obese drinkers smoking 30 cigs a day lol!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Thats what i thought and made me think of people in the health proffession that we are meant to take advice from, most of them are obese drinkers smoking 30 cigs a day lol!


Its like goin to your local butchers and sayin you're not guna buy his steak cos he's not massive


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Breda said:


> Its like goin to your local butchers and sayin you're not guna buy his steak cos he's not massive


LOL. Supplement companies again, are mostly owned by businessmen not bodybuilders.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Breda said:


> Its like goin to your local butchers and sayin you're not guna buy his steak cos he's not massive


Rules to live life by.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> tbf on MF. he is a meat/food salesman aimed at bringing a bargain to the lifting world.
> 
> he isnt trying to sell a miracle supplement or bull5hit anyone that eating his food will make you gain 15 stone of lbm in a week.
> 
> ...


Thats a fair comment that mate, maybe i should of said I would be slightly more of an attraction to new customers if they had a devoted lifter/hulk of a man repping their products who posted dietary journals, diet plans using their foods, posted pics of his meals made from his products with attractive recepies and show us all with pictures and journals what importance a firm/clean diet is to the world of fitness...... maybe this is more of a marketing suggestion for the director and maybe they might even replace this dude with my suggestion.

In my opinion, if a company was formed called MuscleRecepies.com and there was a chap on here actively competing every year, showing us all of his gains and transformations and actually giving us advise on diets and foods and oh we can buy from his company and maybe follow meal ideas that he does..... then I know I would choose to listen and spend my money with someone helpful and respectful like that rather than £100 a month average going to the very opposite of the above.

Meat is meat and there is always a deal to be done, my butcher has said to me before that we can talk numbers if i buy in bulk so thats why Im going back later on today armed with a typical musclefood order and tell him to beat it and ill buy from him instead.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL. Supplement companies again, are mostly owned by businessmen not bodybuilders.


Exactly. And we're the 1st ones to say supplements dont make you big but its your diet as a whole and the good stuff so it make no sense to me for people to complain when a supp company owner isnt huge


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Thats a fair comment that mate, maybe i should of said I would be* slightly more of an attraction to new customers if they had a devoted lifter/hulk of a man repping their products *who posted dietary journals, diet plans using their foods, posted pics of his meals made from his products with attractive recepies and show us all with pictures and journals what importance a firm/clean diet is to the world of fitness...... maybe this is more of a marketing suggestion for the director and maybe they might even replace this dude with my suggestion.
> 
> In my opinion, if a company was formed called MuscleRecepies.com and there was a chap on here actively competing every year, showing us all of his gains and transformations and actually giving us advise on diets and foods and oh we can buy from his company and maybe follow meal ideas that he does..... then I know I would choose to listen and spend my money with someone helpful and respectful like that rather than £100 a month average going to the very opposite of the above.
> 
> *Meat is meat *and there is always a deal to be done, my butcher has said to me before that we can talk numbers if i buy in bulk so thats why Im going back later on today armed with a typical musclefood order and tell him to beat it and ill buy from him instead.


Bit of a contradiction there maybe? Are you judging your butcher on his size or at that point would you be sticking to the meat is meat line?

And by coincidence the MF site does have transformation stories, food plans and recipes..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just read all this and still haven't seen any pics of restens mrs proving she's not a man.

What a let down :whistling:


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Brook877 said:


> Bit of a contradiction there maybe? Are you judging your butcher on his size or at that point would you be sticking to the meat is meat line?
> 
> And by coincidence the MF site does have transformation stories, food plans and recipes..


Slightly more of an attraction - the clue is in the words my friend. i think you are jumping onto what breda said said something about butchers being huge and not buying their meat?!

so dont you go to the butchers and measure his arms before you buy his meat mate???

meat is meat, all be it some has better quality and freshness etc, the butchers is aimed at every meat eating being where as Musclefood have generalized their products towards the lifters calling it MUSCLEFOOD.

so (read carefully here bro) if i was to buy from the local butcher who does nothing but sell meat to the public, its down to my discretion which butcher i use and and what best price i can find but on the other hand if i was to send my money to just 1 company that sells meat and such products aimed at the fitness/lifting market then my choices are greatly narrowed in the aspect of reassurance that these products are the best and at the best price with the best customer service etc.... Agreed that they have transformation stories etc from their buyers, But i was referring my comments to the company rep.

oh and whats with the little bunny actions in your avi mate?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Just read all this and still haven't seen any pics of restens mrs proving she's not a man.
> 
> What a let down :whistling:


Whatsapp him mate :lol: , i dunno where she was hiding a cock in the knickers i saw


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

lol at this thread

that is all


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Slightly more of an attraction - the clue is in the words my friend. i think you are jumping onto what breda said said something about butchers being huge and not buying their meat?!
> 
> so dont you go to the butchers and measure his arms before you buy his meat mate???
> 
> ...


I'm not jumping onto anything from Breda, the line that caught my attention was;



> Why would/should we buy from a guy on here telling us all that he's a skinny little runt??! dont you use your own products to aid in a dietary advantage to gain muscle - hence the name Muscle food?
> 
> Now if you were 19,20 stone, ripped with an AVI to prove it and tell us all how you eat what you eat and actually advise us on recepies, dietary/nutritional values of your products etc then this would be a far better attraction for the likes of me to your company in place of a weedy argumentative dork.


The resten vs MF isn't anything to do with me, I'm not sure what it's grounded on and I don't intend on getting involved, resten makes me laugh, MF sell nice meat...

But questioning why people should buy from MF when because their forum rep is skinny just seems a little odd.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Brook877 said:


> I'm not jumping onto anything from Breda, the line that caught my attention was;
> 
> The resten vs MF isn't anything to do with me, I'm not sure what it's grounded on and I don't intend on getting involved, resten makes me laugh, MF sell nice meat...
> 
> But questening why people should buy from MF when because their forum rep is skinny just seems a little odd.


I am odd.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> I am odd.


btw mate, if your after representation on the forum,

having digs at people isnt the best way to assume the right type of notoriety lol.

I dont think @resten likes any companies bar TPW lol.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> btw mate, if your after representation on the forum,
> 
> having digs at people isnt the best way to assume the right type of notoriety lol.
> 
> I dont think @resten likes any companies bar TPW lol.


And ann summers


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> btw mate, if your after representation on the forum,
> 
> having digs at people isnt the best way to assume the right type of notoriety lol.
> 
> I dont think @resten likes any companies bar TPW lol.


Ye I did think of that after I said my bit actually but I'm not going to change my thoughts and opinions if something struck a nerve. probably a down side of mine is that.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> And ann summers


Ann Summers is so last year mate!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I dont think @resten likes any companies bar TPW lol.


 :lol: It might seem that way sometimes, but of the sponsors, I'm fans of PowerMyself, GoNutrition, BulkPowders, TPW, MuscleFinesse, MaxiRaw and Deluxe Nutrition 

Others I'm not fans of, others I have no experience with



jon-kent said:


> And ann summers


Oh please, Ann Summers is tame as fuark


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> :lol: It might seem that way sometimes, but of the sponsors, I'm fans of PowerMyself, GoNutrition, BulkPowders, TPW, MuscleFinesse, MaxiRaw and Deluxe Nutrition
> 
> Others I'm not fans of, others I have no experience with
> 
> Oh please, Ann Summers is tame as fuark


I know i just didnt know any of the odd sites i imagine you buy from ! Your search history must look like the script for hostal 4 !!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

resten said:


> :lol: It might seem that way sometimes, but of the sponsors, I'm fans of PowerMyself, GoNutrition, BulkPowders, TPW, MuscleFinesse, MaxiRaw and Deluxe Nutrition
> 
> Others I'm not fans of, others I have no experience with
> 
> Oh please, Ann Summers is tame as fuark


you come across as a clever (however cocky) guy, im guessing your profession reflects that, what do you do if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> :lol: It might seem that way sometimes, but of the sponsors, I'm fans of PowerMyself, GoNutrition, BulkPowders, TPW, MuscleFinesse, MaxiRaw and Deluxe Nutrition
> 
> Others I'm not fans of, others I have no experience with


Not had any freebies off the others mate


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> you come across as a clever (however cocky) guy, im guessing your profession reflects that, what do you do if u dont mind me asking?


Haha, I've had a couple of these backhanded compliments recently :lol:

I run my own IT related company mate, work from which is why I'm on here so much.

Forgive me for not wanting to go into more detail about what I do, been asked on here before but don't want to mix personal life to that extent



Breda said:


> Not had any freebies off the others mate


Only freebie was from Deluxe


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> Haha, I've had a couple of these backhanded compliments recently :lol:
> 
> I run my own IT related company mate, work from which is why I'm on here so much.
> 
> Forgive me for not wanting to go into more detail about what I do, been asked on here before but don't want to mix personal life to that extent


There was me thinkin you was just an educated, perverted, fully stamped nandos card dealer :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> There was me thinkin you was just an educated, perverted, fully stamped nandos card dealer :lol:


Wh0ring my bottom out via my own website counts as IT related doesn't it?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

resten said:


> Haha, I've had a couple of these backhanded compliments recently :lol:
> 
> I run my own IT related company mate, work from which is why I'm on here so much.
> 
> ...


its cool, i work in IT also, same career path as huntinground - Oracle DBA

the compliment had to be a bit back handed, otherwise it would of looked gay


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> Wh0ring my bottom out via my own website counts as IT related doesn't it?


Yes... yes it does. If you think your ass would be of interest to me whatsapp me the site and I'll see what you have to offer


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> Yes... yes it does. If you think your ass would be of interest to me whatsapp me the site and I'll see what you have to offer


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

resten said:


> Wh0ring my bottom out via my own website counts as IT related doesn't it?


You also do singing mate, Peter Andre tribute act IIRC?

:lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You also do singing mate, Peter Andre tribute act IIRC?
> 
> :lol:


Mysterious beard ! A classic mate !


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Mysterious beard ! A classic mate !


Mysterious beard alone would sell out Wembley


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> Mysterious beard alone would sell out Wembley


I was about to upload it onto my youtube channel but i must of deleted it :lol: lucky fcuker lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Breda said:


> Yes... yes it does. If you think your ass would be of interest to me whatsapp me the site and I'll see what you have to offer


:no:

@Ackee&Saltfish sort your boi out!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> :no:
> 
> @Ackee&Saltfish sort your boi out!


Ackee dont play this type of fcukery !!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Matter of opinion isnt it, in all walks of life your gonna get people that get on and people that dont.
> 
> What i dont understand are the comments from people on here about me being a 'slave' or 'stepson' just because i rate their products highly and decide to speak highly of them to others. Theres no underhand reason for it, im not gaining in any way from it, simply just spreading the word about a great company who i have a lot of faith in and who has excellent customer service. The comments aimed at me are pointless imo but can see it creates a lot of humour with your clan/group/gang or whatever ya wanna call it, so be it.


Why you not making any money from it mate? I did the same as you repping for MF and came out with around £500-600 in commission by the end of it lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> :no:
> 
> @Ackee&Saltfish sort your boi out!





jon-kent said:


> Ackee dont play this type of fcukery !!!


I'm jus tryin to fit in


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> Why you not making any money from it mate? I did the same as you repping for MF and came out with around £500-600 in commission by the end of it lol


I make some money with the referrel code i give but im not paid commission or anything, im not a rep for them.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I make some money with the referrel code i give but im not paid commission or anything, im not a rep for them.


Ah ok mate! Should ask them about it, very mutually beneficial


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> Ah ok mate! Should ask them about it, very mutually beneficial


Its fine mate, happy to do it with no gain at all. Plus, get allowance with Matrix now which will help me out alot too. :thumbup1:


----------

